# Background music for a poem about a wanderer, a malevolent mawerick?



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

Here is a poem, I would like to combine it with a suitable background music, to make it more interesting and expressive: 




It can be classical, or modern classical music. Or other genres too, of course, like ambient. What are your suggestions?

Translation of the poem, to ease finding a suitable background music:

Sándor Márai: The malevolent maverick

Be careful at sunset,
next to your garden
a darkly dressed figure cruises
his guise are headgear and stick
ominous, maleficent
dark shadow lies over his eyes.

Your cluster of grapes
and precious fruits
are hanging untouched on the graceful
trees of the orchard, by this
grim and obscure,
strange wandering observer.

Watch out as he dexterously sneaks
between the trees
as if he walked on soft cushion
so silent and insolent
he easily climbs your stairs
and appears in your appartment.

When you meekly have your supper
- such a miserable scenery -
neither sound, nor salute
he leans over your shoulder, and pours poison
into your goblet
and let you drink bile and vinegar.

He is the malevolent maverick, who
is lurking in gray gardens
and poisons the fountains
and keeps walking his lonely ride
ominous and malevolent
dark shadow lies under his eyes.


----------

